# Rolls royce shares



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Maybe worth buying if they keep falling


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

Why? Is this advice based on your tealeaves this morning, or some in-depth market analysis? Spill the beans.


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Tealeaves


----------



## Dubbed (Aug 31, 2006)

you talking about the A or B shares???


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

geez i missed that topic... over $60 taken in 24 hours... but at $563 per share.... :s


----------

